# honda bf20d prop



## bowfisher (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm running a 4 blade standard prop that came with the motor from the factory it is a aluminum 9.25x10 running 5000rpm wot, pushing a 1648 alumacraft jon boat at 14mph. Would it be better to run a 9.25x9 4 blade to help push the boat faster?


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

I think a 3 blade would be the call if you're looking for more top end. Maybe a 9.25 x 11? depending on where that leaves you on rpm. Among other things, would be good to have a prop that gets motor closer to 6,000 rpm.


----------



## bowfisher (Mar 4, 2017)

jaxflatsfisherman said:


> I think a 3 blade would be the call if you're looking for more top end. Maybe a 9.25 x 11? depending on where that leaves you on rpm. Among other things, would be good to have a prop that gets motor closer to 6,000 rpm.



ok cool Ill try and find a 3 blade to try out and see how that works for me.
thanks


----------

